

Gmail spams emails with words skype and outlook - zooso

Recently I noticed that a standard email that I send to people keeps getting marked consistently as spam on gmail while my other emails go through.<p>I tried to debug the issue and finally figured it out.<p>If I added the line: &quot;My skype is : myEmail@outlook.com&quot; , gmail would consistently mark it as spam with the message that this email looks like spam detected before by gmail. As soon as I removed that line, the same email would go through.<p>I couldn&#x27;t believe this so I started making test accounts on gmail and this kept happening.<p>Have anyone else experienced this before ? If so this sounds like a very crappy practice from Google, is it legal ?
======
scottmcdot
Funny, Gmail spammed all of the SCRYPTmail invites I sent too.

~~~
vvSaKvv
How long did you send them? We actually made some improvement on invitations.
Now Gmail should be more loyal to us :) my contact: support@scryptmail.com

~~~
scottmcdot
Around 3 weeks ago.

